# Best drugstore facial moisturizer



## x33cupcake (Jul 29, 2008)

what is the best drugstore facial moisturizer for oily skin? i'm about to run out of my other moisturizer and that means time to buy a new one


----------



## Ashley (Jul 29, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...zer-75755.html

A lot of people seem to like Cetaphil.


----------



## topdogg (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, Cetaphil is awesome!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 30, 2008)

i went out today and i just decided to buy clean and clear advantage oil-free acne moisturizer. since my face is oily and i occasionally break out, i bought this in hopes that it would help. if i don't like it, i could always return it.. heh


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2008)

be sure to let us know how it works for you. moisturizer is the one thing i don't buy for the drugstore, so i'd be very interested. i have oily, acne prone skin as well.


----------



## silkybeauties (Jul 30, 2008)

Try Neutrogena Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle Cream. This cream is fragrance-free as well as oil-free and comes with an SPF 15 sunscreen. One of the ingredients, which make it so effective, is retinol, which helps to reduce wrinkles and lines. Another highly rated moisturizer is Dove Sensitive Facial Lotion, which also comes fragrance and oil-free and with a sunscreen. This lotion is great for sensitive skin.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 30, 2008)

Another vote for cetaphil


----------



## SybariteGator (Jul 31, 2008)

I like Cetaphil too, but now I buy the generic cetaphil copycat brands from CVS, Publix, Target etc since they work just as well and cost less.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 1, 2008)

does cetaphil have a moisturizer aimed at oily skin?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does cetaphil have a moisturizer aimed at oily skin? Based on what I saw, they all seemed to be for normal to dry skin. I checked their site, but wasn't able to pin-point one for normal to oily, or combo skin. Although, I reckon this would be the one to use: CetaphilÂ® Daily Facial Moisturizer SPF 15 with ParsolÂ® 1789. It's supposed to be suitable for all skin types (second to last listed).


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Aug 2, 2008)

i tried the one Aquilah mentioned.. it was way too greasy for me. i have really oily skin. i've yet to find a good moisturizer for oily skin from the drugstore, sorry i can't be much of a help.

i use Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel at night and MAC's Oil Control Lotion in the morning. i find OCL to be worth the extra $$$.. it doesn't dispense much product at a pump, it spreads easily on the face so a little goes a long way, and it helps keep my oilies at bay longer, so you get more bang for your buck


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif be sure to let us know how it works for you. moisturizer is the one thing i don't buy for the drugstore, so i'd be very interested. i have oily, acne prone skin as well. so what kind of moisturizer do you buy? and does it work well for you?


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so what kind of moisturizer do you buy? and does it work well for you? i use sundari neem and avocado moisturizer and derma anti aging moisturizer w/spf 15. they work great together and individually. i love them both. my sundari is pretty expense. i've tried a few times to switch and my skin had some serious issues. i always go back to it. my only issue, besides the cost, was the fact that it didn't have a sun screen. that's when i added the derma e. i use it on top of the sundari, then apply my makeup. not one breakout! my skin is doing great and my makeup looks fantastic. both have become my hg moisturizers!


----------



## ParisTroika (Aug 5, 2008)

If you want a moisturizer plus SPF 28...Garnier has an excellent one. I'm oily skinned and blemish prone...doesn't add shine for me at all.


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 7, 2008)

My favourites that doesn't leave a greasy feel are clean and clear's dual action moisturizer (i always come back to this one sometime) and I just started using jamieson's vitamin E daily defense balacing moisture lotion. They both absorb really quickly and it feels like there's nothing on your skin without a tight feel. (I'd only recommend these for really oily skin)


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 9, 2008)

another vote for cetaphil!!! &lt;3 that stuff!!


----------



## proseef (Aug 10, 2008)

My face is oily too, thanks for your informations


----------



## skatulli (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been having the same problem all my life...cannot find a good moisturizer that's good for my oily skin. I have tried everything from the drug stores...so I can only speak for department stores brand names at this point. For me what has worked the best is either the Sephora daily moisturizer for oily skin (I think...$10????) and definitely BLISS Steep Cream ($40). A little pricier but definitely no oil for a whole day...with mineral make up on top.

Another great product is MAC's primer with SPF50. It works as a moisturizer and a primer and of course it has the much needed SPF. I think it's the best for me and combined with either the BLISS or SEPHORA prementioned products there is great oil control.


----------



## Nubia (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another vote for cetaphil you're skin looks flawless...

btw, I use cetaphil and pond's dy skin cream- which is safe to use on your face


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 27, 2008)

I use one by Olay that's meant for oily skin. As far as i can tell, it doesn't make me oilier but it doesn't do anything to help prevent my skin from getting greasier either.


----------



## ehliuren (Dec 13, 2011)

where..can i buy..that please. am from the philippines


----------



## Connie19 (Dec 24, 2011)

The general thinking is that oils block your pores and this causes acne. But if you use skin creams that contain only natural oils these don't block your pores and can actually reduce oiliness. Unfortunately the majority of skin creams in drug stores contain mineral oils (synthetic oil) and other synthetic ingredients that block your pores and are bad for your skin.  I find when I use products with very little oil my skin seems to produce more oil. I use natural skin creams such as Mama Nature of London's Sheer Bliss range and Neal's Yard Remedies Skin Care Range and my skin has never been better. They are not readily available in drugstores but they can be bought on line. Although they are expensive they do have a touch of class and are much better for your skin than the synthetic creams.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 25, 2011)

Before using my current moisturizer (Caudalie Vinosource Quenching Sorbet-Creme) I used Garnier Daily Regenerating Moisturizer Lotion . It was pretty good and I'd recommend it. I switched because I received a sample of Caudalie and was very impressed, but for a drug-store brand, Garnier was great! After using it for a week I received a lot of compliments on my 'glowing' skin.


----------



## Amber204 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have used Nivea cream since I was a teen and still do I also just bought a Marcel's Climatik which I love and will purchase again~!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shawn002 (Dec 26, 2011)

well drugstore is not for moisturizer dear if you have problems like acne, pores, dry skin and patches then dear i think you should go for home facial or deep clean lotions, and for moisturizing i would suggest use milk with olive oil, but better alternative for that would be a total skin lightner and moisturizer like those available. i personally use meladerm and its very effective and i am using it from long period. it will not only moisturize but also help you to remove spots, and other skin problems.

*mod edit - link removed.


----------



## kiven (Jan 5, 2012)

nice post and keep skin beauty


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 29, 2012)

My friend has Clean And Clear Oil Control Moisturiser, and it is for oily skin and I used it and I could out heaps onand it soaks into your skin really fast and is non greasy. I am setting out to buy some, I liked it that much. Also, you can get it almost anywhere. So that's a plus.


----------

